# Graco MX 1000



## ozzynut2 (Oct 14, 2018)

One I will be restoring this winter Looking for a set of fenders and a rear tire if anyone has a good one. It does say Graco on the tire. Tire size is 20 x 2.125  looking for a cap for the tank and the bottom number plate as well.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 18, 2018)

Wow, same Graco that currently makes child seats and baby items?


----------



## Bribmx (Sep 20, 2020)

Nice Graco! I just bought one but it’s missing the fenders, tank and side number plates. Would you still happen to have your old side number plates ( if you found replacements) and if so would you consider selling them to me!
Brian


----------



## rustyjones (Oct 20, 2020)

Cool bike! Are the rims Femco's? Is the front 22"? Just curious, thanks


----------



## Tom Hand (Oct 20, 2020)

It looks a lot like the Silver Fox did in 1975.  Different but similar format.


----------

